# UAE Visa- attest birth certs now?



## Shark00 (May 17, 2011)

Hi,

I have been told that there has been a change in the residence visa rules; now requiring the birth certs of children to be legalised as well! Can someone confirm if this is the case... or have recently applied without legalising without any issues?

Thank You.


----------

